# Road trip to Norfolk road to decay part 3



## alex76 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hay folks, well the last site we visited of are road trip last weekend was a lovely small 19th century country house set in the middle of no where in Norfolk we spotted it by chance on the way to jimmy’s cottage and once again I’m sorry as I don’t have any history which was more lack of time than searching.
Well the house was a lovely little thing and going by the décor it has not been empty for that many years there is sign’s that the place is on the market but with todays financial climate its been left to the urbex. 

So on with the photos and hope you enjoy










































































Well when the sun was starting to go down and after a long day of driving and stopping off at Hunstanton for a late liqued lunch and kathyms taken over the last of the driving it was a good day in the urbex world.

ta for looking peeps


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 28, 2011)

Well spotted! This is a former crossing keeper's cottage on the dismantled Waveney Valley Line which ran from a junction with the London to Norwich mainline at Tivetshall to the market towns of Harleston, Bungay and Beccles, from where it connected with the East Suffolk line to Yarmouth.


----------



## paul leeds (Apr 29, 2011)

anyone know the postcode here?


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2011)

paul leeds said:


> anyone know the postcode here?



No we don't give out that kind of information. Please read the rules.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2011)

hamishsfriend said:


> Well spotted! This is a former crossing keeper's cottage on the dismantled Waveney Valley Line which ran from a junction with the London to Norwich mainline at Tivetshall to the market towns of Harleston, Bungay and Beccles, from where it connected with the East Suffolk line to Yarmouth.



thank you so much for the info mate fell in love with this little place shame the pikies had a go at it too


----------



## kathyms (Apr 29, 2011)

hamishsfriend said:


> Well spotted! This is a former crossing keeper's cottage on the dismantled Waveney Valley Line which ran from a junction with the London to Norwich mainline at Tivetshall to the market towns of Harleston, Bungay and Beccles, from where it connected with the East Suffolk line to Yarmouth.



wow your clever to us it was just an old house outside a village. this was my best visit so far, cos im an old dissabled lady alex wont let me go in but this was brill. i couldnt go upstairs but to get in and take my pics instead of my son being my eyes was the best thing ever.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 30, 2011)

*kathyms*, you are welcome. Looking north-west across the fields from the cottage, you can see three other crossing cottages, in a straight line, where the railway once used to run. (None of these other cottages are empty.)

Edited to add that there used to be a site notice on the fence (about 2 years ago) announcing part demolition of the existing dwelling and erection of new two storey and single storey extensions. It is good to have photos the original building.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 30, 2011)

paul leeds said:


> anyone know the postcode here?



Yeah sorry mate as krela said we cant give that info away but thats what makes it fun hunting for these derelict place's thats why im starting to look a bit crosseyed when im driving one eye on the road one on the hunt :goofy:


----------



## jayeastanglia (May 7, 2011)

and this house still has the electric turned on..well it did a month ago as i switched a light switch and the light came on..been empty for some time and upper floor is missing in a few areas as well as the downstairs floor tiles by the broken window is missing..


----------



## alex76 (May 7, 2011)

jayeastanglia said:


> and this house still has the electric turned on..well it did a month ago as i switched a light switch and the light came on..been empty for some time and upper floor is missing in a few areas as well as the downstairs floor tiles by the broken window is missing..



yeah your right mate there is still power to the place well the meter was still lit up like a christmas tree anyway shocking how its just been left


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 7, 2011)

jayeastanglia said:


> and this house still has the electric turned on..well it did a month ago



Indeed, I too noticed that.


----------



## jayeastanglia (May 8, 2011)

still for sale as well according to the estate agents..I asked when i went in there a few months ago the estate agent sign board was at the front on the harris fence bit


----------



## alex76 (May 14, 2011)

jayeastanglia said:


> still for sale as well according to the estate agents..I asked when i went in there a few months ago the estate agent sign board was at the front on the harris fence bit



Very true mate needs a shed load of work doing to it where the place has been robbed of its lead and copper they have made a right mess of the floor boards up stairs. i would love a little house like that play my tunes as load as i like and would not bother anyone


----------



## jayeastanglia (May 14, 2011)

was only 3 or 4 years ago someone was actually living in there..there is a disused old telephone exchange just 1/2 mile south of this house as well,not anything in there just a empty shell of a building.and the eletric and heating is switched on there as well.
meant to be a abandoned brickworks nearby as well


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

Another cottage which has been left to rot. Such a shame no-one can take responsibility for these as this would look amazing if it was renovated.


----------

